# Queen Cups in Resused Comb



## HoneyintheRox (Apr 4, 2012)

Hey All - so my hive last year swarmed and failed to produce a viable replacement queen and I didn't notice until it was too late to fix it (and then the hive faltered and got robbed out by wasps)- newbee + "life happens" issues = not figuring things out fast enough. 

So I took the one built out hive box that they'd managed to create, wrapped it in plastic, stuck it in my chest freezer for a week and then put it out in my garage until now. The comb is all intact and still stuck on the comb guides, so I was excited to get it back into the hive with a replacement package when my order comes (on the 13th!) but there are a bunch of queen cups in the comb. Do I leave them on figuring that they'll ignore them and/or take them down and reuse the wax for something else - or should I cut them out so that they don't "accidentally" make more queens and run off again. 

:s


----------



## Snakejumper (Jul 3, 2011)

If they have a viable queen and have plenty of room, it isn't likely that they'll accidently start a new queen. Being resourceful creatures, they'll probably reuse the comb.


----------

